
Groupon (GRPN) Shares Tumble After 2Q Results  - cooldeal
http://www.istockanalyst.com/finance/story/5990177/groupon-grpn-shares-tumble-after-2q-results
======
munsonbh
Good news: Groupon made money

Bad news: Investors want it to make more money

Verdict: Should have stayed private

